# bttv: miro pctv. a me non va l'audio

## =DvD=

```
gnunghino root # dmesg | grep bttv

bttv: driver version 0.9.15 loaded

bttv: using 8 buffers with 2080k (520 pages) each for capture

bttv: Bt8xx card found (0).

bttv0: Bt848 (rev 17) at 0000:00:0c.0, irq: 16, latency: 32, mmio: 0xdddff000

bttv0: using:  *** UNKNOWN/GENERIC ***  [card=0,autodetected]

bttv0: gpio: en=00000000, out=00000000 in=00ff07ff [init]

bttv: readee error

bttv0: using tuner=-1

bttv0: registered device video0

bttv0: registered device vbi0

```

```
gnunghino root # lspci | grep Bt

0000:00:0c.0 Multimedia video controller: Brooktree Corporation Bt848 Video Capture (rev 11)
```

tvtime mi da no signal... che fare??Last edited by =DvD= on Mon Jan 10, 2005 10:19 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Cazzantonio

provato a fare (da menù di tvtime) "change frequency table ---->custom" (prima devi lanciare da terminale

```
 tvtime-scanner
```

 e magari anche "set current channe as PAL"

tutte e due queste opzioni sono nel sottomenù "channel management"

perchè non continuiamo su questo topic almeno si raccatta tutta la documentazione su questi programmi in uno solo ?

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=271080&highlight=tvtime

----------

## =DvD=

oh cavolo...

avevo letto un "unsupported cards" come supported...

La mia non è supportata  :Neutral:  pare abbia un miltiplexer che incasina (lol li ho studiati ieri i multiplexer...)

----------

## Josuke

che scheda hai? Ho notato che carichi ilmodulo bttv senza nessuna opzione io per fare andare le mie devo specificare l'opzione card e tuner quando carico il modulo..come redo quasi tutti

----------

## =DvD=

miro video pctv

Ho letto la documentazione e pare che non sia supportata... cmq dove lo trovo la lista delle schede/numero ?

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> miro video pctv
> 
> Ho letto la documentazione e pare che non sia supportata... cmq dove lo trovo la lista delle schede/numero ?

 

```
/usr/src/linux/Documentation/video4linux/CARDLIST.bttv

/usr/src/linux/Documentation/video4linux/CARDLIST.tuner
```

----------

## =DvD=

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

>  *=DvD= wrote:*   miro video pctv
> 
> Ho letto la documentazione e pare che non sia supportata... cmq dove lo trovo la lista delle schede/numero ? 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

 Lol io guardavo nella doc del bttv e basta!

Come faccio a sapere il mio tuner? Devo leggerlo sulla scheda?

----------

## =DvD=

Dalla doc

```
Miro/Pinnacle PCTV

------------------

- Bt848

  some (all??) come with 2 crystals for PAL/SECAM and NTSC

- PAL, SECAM or NTSC TV tuner (Philips or TEMIC)

- MSP34xx sound decoder on add on board

  decoder is supported but AFAIK does not yet work

  (other sound MUX setting in GPIO port needed??? somebody who fixed this???)

- 1 tuner, 1 composite and 1 S-VHS input

- tuner type is autodetected
```

```
gnunghino linux # dmesg | grep bttv

bttv: driver version 0.9.15 loaded

bttv: using 8 buffers with 2080k (520 pages) each for capture

bttv: Bt8xx card found (0).

bttv0: Bt848 (rev 17) at 0000:00:0c.0, irq: 16, latency: 32, mmio: 0xdddff000

bttv0: using: MIRO PCTV [card=1,insmod option]

bttv0: gpio: en=00000000, out=00000000 in=00ff07ff [init]

bttv0: i2c: checking for MSP34xx @ 0x80... not found

bttv0: miro: id=1 tuner=0 radio=no stereo=no

bttv0: using tuner=0

bttv0: i2c: checking for MSP34xx @ 0x80... not found

bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA9875 @ 0xb0... not found

bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA7432 @ 0x8a... not found

bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA9887 @ 0x86... not found

bttv0: registered device video0

bttv0: registered device vbi0

```

Continuo ad avere no signal...

Sembra che non funzioni, ma non capisco cosa sbaglio...

Dice che il tuner lo sente da solo...

----------

## Cazzantonio

tvtime ti dice "no signal" anche se hai impostato una frequency table sbagliata, uno standard sbagliato, o semplicemente se su quella frequenza non trova nulla... hai lanciato tvtime-scaner? (prima imposta lo standard pal)

.tvtime/tvtime.xml

```
<?xml version="1.0"?>

<!DOCTYPE tvtime PUBLIC "-//tvtime//DTD tvtime 1.0//EN" "http://tvtime.sourceforge.net/DTD/tvtime1.dtd">

<tvtime xmlns="http://tvtime.sourceforge.net/DTD/">

  <option name="DefaultBrightness" value="-1"/>

  <option name="DefaultContrast" value="-1"/>

  <option name="DefaultColour" value="-1"/>

  <option name="DefaultHue" value="-1"/>

  <option name="PrevChannel" value="2"/>

  <option name="Channel" value="1"/>

  <option name="FramerateMode" value="0"/>

  <option name="OverScan" value="3.0"/>

  <option name="CheckForSignal" value="1"/>

  <option name="V4LInput" value="0"/>

  <option name="AudioMode" value="stereo"/>

<option name="Norm" value="PAL"/><option name="NTSCCableMode" value="Nominal"/><option name="Frequencies" value="custom"/><option name="FullScreen" value="0"/></tvtime>
```

prova con questo e poi dai tvtime-scanner

ti posto anche la mia lista di canali (opportunamente tagliata dei canali vuoti)

.tvtime/stationlist.xml 

```
<?xml version="1.0"?>

<!DOCTYPE stationlist PUBLIC "-//tvtime//DTD stationlist 1.0//EN" "http://tvtime.sourceforge.net/DTD/stationlist1.dtd">

<stationlist xmlns="http://tvtime.sourceforge.net/DTD/">

  <list norm="PAL" frequencies="Custom">

    <station name="61.75MHz" active="1" position="3" band="Custom" channel="61.0                                       0MHz" finetune="4" norm="PAL"/>

    <station name="519.25MHz" active="1" position="2" band="Custom" channel="519                                       .00MHz" finetune="10" norm="PAL"/>

    <station name="599.25MHz" active="1" position="18" band="Custom" channel="59                                       9.00MHz" finetune="0" norm="PAL"/>

    <station name="623.50MHz" active="1" position="7" band="Custom" channel="623                                       .00MHz" finetune="0" norm="PAL"/>

    <station name="639.50MHz" active="1" position="10" band="Custom" channel="63                                       9.00MHz" finetune="0" norm="PAL"/>

    <station name="663.50MHz" active="1" position="5" band="Custom" channel="663                                       .00MHz" finetune="0" norm="PAL"/>

    <station name="687.25MHz" active="1" position="6" band="Custom" channel="687                                       .00MHz" finetune="0" norm="PAL"/>

    <station name="711.00MHz" active="1" position="14" band="Custom" channel="71                                       1.00MHz" finetune="0" norm="PAL"/>

    <station name="727.25MHz" active="1" position="15" band="Custom" channel="72                                       7.00MHz" finetune="0" norm="PAL"/>

    <station name="743.50MHz" active="1" position="12" band="Custom" channel="74                                       3.00MHz" finetune="0" norm="PAL"/>

    <station name="751.25MHz" active="1" position="17" band="Custom" channel="75                                       1.00MHz" finetune="0" norm="PAL"/>

    <station name="759.25MHz" active="1" position="20" band="Custom" channel="75                                       9.00MHz" finetune="0" norm="PAL"/>

    <station name="807.25MHz" active="1" position="13" band="Custom" channel="80                                       7.00MHz" finetune="0" norm="PAL"/>

    <station name="831.25MHz" active="1" position="19" band="Custom" channel="83                                       1.00MHz" finetune="0" norm="PAL"/>

    <station name="847.25MHz" active="1" position="22" band="Custom" channel="84                                       7.00MHz" finetune="0" norm="PAL"/>

    <station name="855.25MHz" active="1" position="23" band="Custom" channel="85                                       5.00MHz" finetune="0" norm="PAL"/>

    <station name="863.50MHz" active="1" position="24" band="Custom" channel="86                                       3.00MHz" finetune="0" norm="PAL"/>

    <station name="175.50MHz" active="1" position="1" band="Custom" channel="175                                       .00MHz" finetune="0" norm="PAL"/>

    <station name="655.25MHz" active="1" position="11" band="Custom" channel="65                                       5.00MHz" finetune="0" norm="PAL"/>

    <station name="775.50MHz" active="1" position="21" band="Custom" channel="77                                       5.00MHz" finetune="0" norm="PAL"/>

    <station name="791.50MHz" active="1" position="9" band="Custom" channel="791                                       .00MHz" finetune="0" norm="PAL"/>

    <station name="815.25MHz" active="1" position="8" band="Custom" channel="815                                       .00MHz" finetune="0" norm="PAL"/>

    <station name="823.25MHz" active="1" position="16" band="Custom" channel="82                                       3.00MHz" finetune="0" norm="PAL"/>

    <station name="631.50MHz" active="1" position="4" band="Custom" channel="631                                       .00MHz" finetune="0" norm="PAL"/>
```

----------

## =DvD=

Scanna ora ora ma non trova nulla e continua a dire no signal (lo scanner lo dice...).

Potrebbe essere un problema di tuner...

annullato:

```
gnunghino root # tvtime-scanner

Reading configuration from /etc/tvtime/tvtime.xml

Reading configuration from /root/.tvtime/tvtime.xml

Scanning using TV standard PAL.

/root/.tvtime/stationlist.xml: No existing PAL station list "Custom".

Scanning from  44,00 MHz to 958,00 MHz.

Checking 402,25 MHz:  - No signal
```

Lo lascio finire e provo con il tuo file.

----------

## =DvD=

Nemmeno con il tuo file va...

Io non capisco...

```

bttv: driver version 0.9.15 loaded

bttv: using 8 buffers with 2080k (520 pages) each for capture

bttv: Bt8xx card found (0).

bttv0: Bt848 (rev 17) at 0000:00:0c.0, irq: 16, latency: 32, mmio: 0xdddff000

bttv0: using: MIRO PCTV [card=1,insmod option]

bttv0: gpio: en=00000000, out=00000000 in=00ff07ff [init]

bttv0: i2c: checking for MSP34xx @ 0x80... not found

bttv0: miro: id=1 tuner=0 radio=no stereo=no

bttv0: using tuner=0

bttv0: i2c: checking for MSP34xx @ 0x80... not found

bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA9875 @ 0xb0... not found

bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA7432 @ 0x8a... not found

bttv0: i2c: checking for TDA9887 @ 0x86... not found

bttv0: registered device video0

bttv0: registered device vbi0

```

E quell'errore con l'i2c che è?

----------

## =DvD=

LOL se ti dico l'errore mi mangi!!

Non ho una miro pctv, bensì una miro pctv pro (quindi card=11 anzichè card=1 )

Mi rimane comunque il problema dell'audio:

Ho attaccato l'uscita della scheda tv allìentrata della scheda audio, e l'entrata funziona e suona.

Solo che sento sgregiolii quando cambio canale, ebasta....

L'audio del canale non si sente.

----------

## ema

ho una miro pctv (non pro però) e quel problema che non senti l'audio è xche il tuner non l'ha impostato correttamente l'autodetect. In pratica crede che tu abbia un tuner che prende la portante audio a 6.5mhz, quando invece in italia è sui 5.5mhz.

Prova a forzare a mano il tuner quando carichi il modulo, il nome del tuner spesso lo trovi stampato sullo stesso. Il tuner è il grosso 'coso' metallico sulla scheda  :Smile: 

Verifica poi che siano caricati i moduli per gli eventuali chip audio della tua scheda

----------

## =DvD=

 *ema wrote:*   

> ho una miro pctv (non pro però) e quel problema che non senti l'audio è xche il tuner non l'ha impostato correttamente l'autodetect. In pratica crede che tu abbia un tuner che prende la portante audio a 6.5mhz, quando invece in italia è sui 5.5mhz.
> 
> Prova a forzare a mano il tuner quando carichi il modulo, il nome del tuner spesso lo trovi stampato sullo stesso. Il tuner è il grosso 'coso' metallico sulla scheda 
> 
> Verifica poi che siano caricati i moduli per gli eventuali chip audio della tua scheda

 

Smonto e guardo!

----------

## =DvD=

Ho smontato...

non c'è scritto pro.

Quindi mi dici come li carichi te i moduli?

Che tuner usi?

Sul tuner ho la scritta:

```
Front end 4002 FH5

TEMIC 3X7 756
```

Quindi penso che sia il tuner=0 che dalla descrizione è TEMIC 4002 FH5

----------

## unz

yes è quello ... se non senti niente e per caso hai una scheda audio VIA ricordati di usare line in per il volume e di non settare Line in come Surround

----------

## =DvD=

 *unz wrote:*   

> yes è quello ... se non senti niente e per caso hai una scheda audio VIA ricordati di usare line in per il volume e di non settare Line in come Surround

 

La line in funziona, se muovo il cavo o lo levo e metto sento i tocchetti tipici, quando cambio canale sento un attimo di sgregiolio, il problema non è nella schda audio, se entrasse del suono lo eseguirebbe...

Non so piu che fare... Forse è qualcosa che devo mettere nel kernel...

----------

## unz

```
rmmod bttv

modprobe bttv card=11

modprobe tvaudio
```

----------

## =DvD=

```
gnunghino root # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

tuner                  20324  0

bttv                  145488  0

tvaudio                20064  0

ir_kbd_i2c              6540  0

ir_common               3972  1 ir_kbd_i2c

tuner_3036              3848  0

video_buf              17156  1 bttv

btcx_risc               3848  1 bttv

nvidia               3464412  12
```

C'è ma non lo usa... 

Non capisco!

----------

## unz

hai sfrugugliato qualcosa ... i2c-core dov'è?

```

unz@gunz unz $ lsmod |grep i2c_core

i2c_core               19216  9 i2c_viapro,lm90,it87,i2c_sensor,i2c_isa,tuner,tvaudio,bttv,i2c_algo_bit

```

----------

## =DvD=

 *unz wrote:*   

> hai sfrugugliato qualcosa ... i2c-core dov'è?
> 
> ```
> 
> unz@gunz unz $ lsmod |grep i2c_core
> ...

 

Mi sono sbagliato e non l'ho messo come modulo ma built in...

Questo vuole dire che devo riavviare e vedere che dice...

Ricompilo con i2c_core come modulo !

----------

## unz

i2c non vai mai messo come built-in, proprio per il conflitto che può creare con bttv ...

----------

## =DvD=

 *unz wrote:*   

> i2c non vai mai messo come built-in, proprio per il conflitto che può creare con bttv ...

 

Sto ricompilando, se funziona ti do un bacio (spero che non funzioni hihi)

----------

## unz

... sicuramente mancherà qualcos'altro ... bacio rimandato  :Wink: 

----------

## =DvD=

```
gnunghino root # modprobe bttv card=1 tuner=0

WARNING: Error inserting videodev (/lib/modules/2.6.10-gentoo-r2/kernel/drivers/media/video/videodev.ko): Input/output error
```

```
gnunghino root # lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

tuner                  20324  0

tvaudio                20064  0

i2c_viapro              6220  0

i2c_via                 3332  0

bttv                  145488  0

video_buf              17156  1 bttv

v4l2_common             4672  0

btcx_risc               3848  1 bttv

nvidia               3464412  12
```

Grrrrrrrrrr

----------

## =DvD=

Qualcuno sa qualcosa? (leggi: up)

----------

## Cazzantonio

non saprei... io uso il modulo saa7134, non il bttv

forse il mio file di conf non ti è molto utile se il problema è del driver...

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Di solito il problema e' il tuner sbagliato. Anche io per la mia bttv ci ho messo un po' a trovare quello giusto

----------

## unz

per me hai tolto il mute al line in as surround ... poi ... vedi te ...

----------

## =DvD=

 *unz wrote:*   

> per me hai tolto il mute al line in as surround ... poi ... vedi te ...

 

Senti non mi offendere!! --> =D <-- se ti dico che la linea in funziona vuol dire che funziona!!! =D

----------

## unz

sto rosicando troppo ... non è possibile che non ti funzioni ...

PER ME E' LINE IN AS ... LOL

ps comunque ti dico questo perchè ho passato 4 giorni ad impazzire dietro i moduli ma alla fine era solo un canale audio che doveva essere muto ... il line in as surround ...   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## =DvD=

Unz spiegai meglio... ci sta che tu abbia ragione, ma:

-su windows io usavo un cavetto che dalla scheda video va nella line in della audigy;

-ora su linux se attacco qualsiasi cossa sulla linea in, si sente dalle casse, se attacco il cavetto che viene dalla scheda video, si sente il rumore della connessione del cavo (sgregiola un po'), e poi basta.

Te cosa mi stai dicendo di fare? Di mutare la line in?

E poi?

IO questo benedetto "line in as surround ..." nemmeno ce l'ho in alsamixer!

----------

## randomaze

 *=DvD= wrote:*   

> IO questo benedetto "line in as surround ..." nemmeno ce l'ho in alsamixer!

 

Prova ad abilitare tutti i canali possibili dell'alsamixer  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## =DvD=

 *randomaze wrote:*   

>  *=DvD= wrote:*   IO questo benedetto "line in as surround ..." nemmeno ce l'ho in alsamixer! 
> 
> Prova ad abilitare tutti i canali possibili dell'alsamixer 

 

Gia fatto... se intendi unmutarli e alzare il volume.

Se intendi altro illuminami per favore!

Ho fatto un bel po' di prove, sto per pensare che sia la scheda rotta...

----------

## unz

Scheda audio VIA 8235

cavetto: scheda tv lineOUt -> lineIN scheda audio

```
root@gunz unz $ cat /etc/modules.d/alsa

# The following is only needed when you want OSS compatibility

        # ALSA portion

        alias char-major-116 snd

        alias snd-card-0 via82xx

        # module options should go here

        # OSS/Free portion

        alias char-major-14 soundcore

        alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

        # card #1

        alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

        alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

        alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

        alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

        alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

         # ALSA portion

        alias snd-card-0 snd-interwave

        alias snd-card-1 snd-cmipci

        options snd-cmipci id="first" enable_midi="1"

        # OSS/Free portion

        alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

        alias sound-slot-1 snd-card-1

# OSS/Free portion - card #1

        alias sound-slot-0 snd-card-0

        alias sound-service-0-0 snd-mixer-oss

        alias sound-service-0-1 snd-seq-oss

        alias sound-service-0-3 snd-pcm-oss

        alias sound-service-0-8 snd-seq-oss

        alias sound-service-0-12 snd-pcm-oss

        # OSS/Free portion - card #2 (cmipci)

        alias sound-slot-1  snd-card-1

        alias sound-service-1-0 snd-mixer-oss

        alias sound-service-1-3 snd-pcm-oss

        alias sound-service-1-12 snd-pcm-oss

```

invece il tremendo lineIn -> unzsnu.altervista.org/audio.png

----------

## =DvD=

Il fatto è che il mio chip audio non è via, ma soundblaster!!

E' tutto diverso!

Cmq ti ringrazio per il tempo che mi dedichi!

----------

## unz

... mi arrendo?   :Confused: 

ma dal line out diretto della scheda video esce qualcosa [attaccaci le cuffie ...]?

----------

## =DvD=

 *unz wrote:*   

> ... mi arrendo?  
> 
> ma dal line out diretto della scheda video esce qualcosa [attaccaci le cuffie ...]?

 

Esce quello che sento dal line in della scheda audio!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Cioè uno sgregiolio quando cambio canale!

----------

## Josuke

mi succedeva la stessa cosa ma con una scheda diversa..ho risolto combiando il card tipe con un tipo di scheda simile...magari prova prima a settare il suono di tvtime mono

----------

